# Camcorder problem



## AngryTechMan (Nov 20, 2010)

Im trying to upload video from my DVD/HDD/SD Hitachi camcorder hard drive to youtube, when i connect it to the computer via usb it shows up in my computer, but when i explore the drive it only contains 2 folders with dvd files in them. I've tryed setting the comcorder to hdd mode and taking the dvd out of the drive before connecting still the same problem.:sigh:


----------

